# Aqua-Vu SV Series for Sale



## kspreer (Jul 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... %3AIT&rd=1

I hate to see it go, but i am in need of money. I bought it last summer with intentions to go fishing with it in the winter. I used it once last winter and even though we didnt catch much fish it was still fun to just see the fish and watch them. I am selling it on ebay so if you are interested please bid. Im asking minimum of $400 and i know they go retail for $450. it is in GREAT condition, and comes with a carrying case, sun shield and battery charger.


----------

